# was geht von wismar aus



## mathei (12. August 2011)

hey. ich fahre am 26.8. mit der crista von wismar aus raus. einer ein tip was da momentan geht. danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Rosi (12. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Upps, was willst du denn auf dem Kutter? Vielleicht geht ja garnichts.#c


----------



## mathei (12. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Rosi schrieb:


> Upps, was willst du denn auf dem Kutter? Vielleicht geht ja garnichts.#c


wie jetzt ? hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht. ist ne einladung. hätte trotzdem gerne tipps. angeln macht spass , etwas fangen auch


----------



## Carptigers (13. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Also ich habe bis jetzt nichts schlechtes von dem Kutter gehört. War vor 2 Wochen auf der peter II . Die Besten hatten bis 15 Dorsche.


----------



## Samdeek (13. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Dito war auch auf der Peter 2 mit 45 Mann kuscheln, Frau und ich konnten zusammen 16 landen.
Am bessten war ein Japanroter Twister in ca 12cm länge ohne Beifänger hard am Grund geführt.


----------



## mathei (13. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Dito war auch auf der Peter 2 mit 45 Mann kuscheln, Frau und ich konnten zusammen 16 landen.
> Am bessten war ein Japanroter Twister in ca 12cm länge ohne Beifänger hard am Grund geführt.




na das ist doch mal ne aussage. da werde ich mir doch noch mal einen japaner von meinem dealer holen. wir sind ca. 30 mann, da sollte dann ausreichend platz sein


----------



## seeschwalbe (13. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Ich fahre am 19. und 20.8. mit der Christa raus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Werde darüber berichten.


----------



## mathei (13. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 19. und 20.8. mit der Christa raus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> Werde darüber berichten.


super. bis jetzt sind die wetterprognosen gut. petri schon mal mir


----------



## Samdeek (14. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Hi also ich kann auch gern noch ein bieels ausführlicher werden!
Der Japanrote Twister wäre meine erste wahl!
Aber wer gern Jiggen mag dem empfehle ich, Pilker 100g je mach drift! DRILLING AB!!!!!! und 2 Twister hinter.
Bei uns hat man schon gemerkt das die meisten mit ihren Japanroten minitwistern kaum was gefangen hatten daher habe ich mal meine zweite lieblingsfarbe ausgepackt 
Siehe Bild
den in 5 cm und lass krachen.
zum Fischen damit einfach nur in der Abdrift halten.

Meine Frau hatte ihren Drilling mal nicht ab und wurde gleich mit einem Drill der extralative bestraft 3 Dorsche 1x 64cm 1x 55 cm und 1x 40cm an der Rute
Das war ein Purer Kraftackt für mein kleines Medel.
Das erste was dann geschehen ist was Drilling ab.

Beim Pilken gingen die Blitz Pilker modell Sprotte sehr gut lieblingsfarbe irgendwas mit Rot.
Was auch gut war war Rot grün.

Zu den Schwärmen noch...
Der Kapitän hatte sie nach ca 2 stunden Fahrt immer an der 20m lienie richtung nord ost gefunden aber die schwärme wurden schon nach einer Drift zersprengt.
Das erste mal anhupen sufort beide belegt dann nochmal neu angesetzt und nichts mehr.
Die Peter 2 ist schon extrem laut ich denk mal das das auch eine rolle spielt.

Bei der Crista sollte es den tag noch besser gelaufen sein als bei uns aber genaue zahlen weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Sodele nun aber viel spaß beim fangen


----------



## mathei (14. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Hi also ich kann auch gern noch ein bieels ausführlicher werden!
> Der Japanrote Twister wäre meine erste wahl!
> Aber wer gern Jiggen mag dem empfehle ich, Pilker 100g je mach drift! DRILLING AB!!!!!! und 2 Twister hinter.
> Bei uns hat man schon gemerkt das die meisten mit ihren Japanroten minitwistern kaum was gefangen hatten daher habe ich mal meine zweite lieblingsfarbe ausgepackt
> ...


werd mir dann mal sowas besorgen.3 an einer rute ist der hammer


----------



## Samdeek (16. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Manche sagen Hammer ich habe das dann gleich abgestellt.
Drilling ab hieß es danach.
3 Stück macht keinen spaß mehr das ist einfach zu viel gewicht an der Rute.

Entweder Pilker und maximal ein Beifänger oder besser noch Pilker Pur.


----------



## mathei (16. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Manche sagen Hammer ich habe das dann gleich abgestellt.
> Drilling ab hieß es danach.
> 3 Stück macht keinen spaß mehr das ist einfach zu viel gewicht an der Rute.
> 
> Entweder Pilker und maximal ein Beifänger oder besser noch Pilker Pur.


 
eja da magst du recht haben. aber einmal im laben das erleben möcht ich schon.
also bleibt der drilling erst mal drann. hoffe es funzt und dann kann ich ihn ja demontieren.


----------



## Samdeek (16. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Na dann mal los 
bereite dich auf viel masse vor 
Das erste mal runterlassen ist dabei entscheident, wenn du unten bist dann merkst hoffentlich gleich die einschläge.
Wenn du die spürst hau an aber fang noch nicht gleich an zu pumpen warte noch ein paar sekunden, meist schlägt noch ein weiterer ein.
Ps mein Kumpel hatte auf einen Pilker 2 drillinge montiert und auch 2 dorsche damit verhaftet  total krank aber was der futterneid so alles bewirken kann *hehe* na denn mal petri heil.
Lunker City Mackerel 4,5 ist auch noch eine empfehlung laut bordies


----------



## mathei (16. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Samdeek schrieb:


> Na dann mal los
> bereite dich auf viel masse vor
> Das erste mal runterlassen ist dabei entscheident, wenn du unten bist dann merkst hoffentlich gleich die einschläge.
> Wenn du die spürst hau an aber fang noch nicht gleich an zu pumpen warte noch ein paar sekunden, meist schlägt noch ein weiterer ein.
> ...


ok so wird es gemacht


----------



## mathei (21. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 19. und 20.8. mit der Christa raus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> Werde darüber berichten.


 
und ward ihr draussen. freitag war es ja echt windig.


----------



## mathei (23. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

noch 3 x schlafen, dann ist es endlich soweit. hab gelesen das die makrele auch schon unterwegs ist. werde ein entsprechendes padanoster mitnehmen.


----------



## mathei (25. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

so jetzt nur noch 6 std. schlaf und dann jagen. möge die macht mit mir sein


----------



## mathei (26. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

man man man, mag gar nicht berichten.heute von wismar aus mit dem kutter. 24 angler im ganzen 38 dorsche max 60 cm und ein wittling 30 cm. und ich schneider. ist mir noch nieeeeeeeeeeeeeee passiert. gott sei dank war es auf einladung


----------



## Keule1988 (26. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

War heute mit dem Boot vor Klütz die gesammte Kante entlang zwischen 12 und 22 meter einmal anzeige = 3 Dorsche das war alles für den ganzen Tag es war nichts an fisch da also absolut garnichts! Überall nur Kraut an der Oberfläche das Wasser sah aus ,als hätte einer den Mixxer angemacht ,dsas was unten war war irgendwie oben. Also das riecht danach als wäre der Schlepper durchgegangen und hat einmal karlschlag gemacht. Sowenig anzeige auf der Strecke und auch wirklich die Kanten abgesucht und Löcher abgefahren und überall war wirklich nichts !


----------



## mathei (26. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> War heute mit dem Boot vor Klütz die gesammte Kante entlang zwischen 12 und 22 meter einmal anzeige = 3 Dorsche das war alles für den ganzen Tag es war nichts an fisch da also absolut garnichts! Überall nur Kraut an der Oberfläche das Wasser sah aus ,als hätte einer den Mixxer angemacht ,dsas was unten war war irgendwie oben. Also das riecht danach als wäre der Schlepper durchgegangen und hat einmal karlschlag gemacht. Sowenig anzeige auf der Strecke und auch wirklich die Kanten abgesucht und Löcher abgefahren und überall war wirklich nichts !


 waren ja auch auf der ecke. habe auch ein helles schlauchi gesehen. der captain wollte aber richtung osten fahren weil wol (der die) berufsfischer gestern richtung westen waren. und wie du schreibst kraut ohne ende an der oberfläche. also definitiv der fischer da gewesen. halt pech gehabt, die haben ja auch ihre daseinsberechtigung und auch kein leichtes leben.


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> eja da magst du recht haben. aber einmal im laben das erleben möcht ich schon.
> also bleibt der drilling erst mal drann. hoffe es funzt und dann kann ich ihn ja demontieren.



Nun es geht noch besser.Ich war am 21.08. mit meinem KAV auf der christa unterwegs.Eine von den drei Frauen die mit waren war so scharf auf Wittling das sie nen Heringspeternoster rangetüdelt hat und der Drilling am Pilker war auch noch drann.
Nur das Problem was sie bekam konnte keiner vorhersehen,es war kein Wittlings sondern ein Dorschschwarm und die "Gutste" hat sage und schreibe *!ALLE!  *Haken voll gemacht und auch alle rausbekommen.Die Größe der Fische 45-60cm.Alles....aber auch alles was an Anglern auf'm Boot war-Selbst die Bootsbesatzung hat riesen Stielaugen bekommen.
Gruss Addi


----------



## mathei (26. August 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Nun es geht noch besser.Ich war am 21.08. mit meinem KAV auf der christa unterwegs.Eine von den drei Frauen die mit waren war so scharf auf Wittling das sie nen Heringspeternoster rangetüdelt hat und der Drilling am Pilker war auch noch drann.
> Nur das Problem was sie bekam konnte keiner vorhersehen,es war kein Wittlings sondern ein Dorschschwarm und die "Gutste" hat sage und schreibe *!ALLE! *Haken voll gemacht und auch alle rausbekommen.Die Größe der Fische 45-60cm.Alles....aber auch alles was an Anglern auf'm Boot war-Selbst die Bootsbesatzung hat riesen Stielaugen bekommen.
> Gruss Addi


wat soll ich sagen jetzt als schneider. wie auch auch immer. wenn ich überlege, seit der ( wende ) habe immer was gefangen,wenn auch nicht viel. aber diesmal nix. das schreit nach revance


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

am 28. 12. gehtsmal wieder raus von wismar aus. wie stehen die chancen momentan ?


----------



## urnenmann (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> am 28. 12. gehtsmal wieder raus von wismar aus. wie stehen die chancen momentan ?




Bin eher gespannt ob sie überhaupt raus fahren.... der Wind soll ja zu legen #t


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



urnenmann schrieb:


> Bin eher gespannt ob sie überhaupt raus fahren.... der Wind soll ja zu legen #t


 
ja dieses risiko besteht. möchte ab jetzt die hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben.


----------



## anbeisser (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Genau,die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
So schlecht siehts laut http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/boltenhagen für Mittwoch garnicht aus.


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Genau,die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
> So schlecht siehts laut http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/boltenhagen für Mittwoch garnicht aus.


 
seh ich auch so. sonnst greift plan b.


----------



## urnenmann (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. sonnst greift plan b.




Der da wäre ? Brandung ?


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



urnenmann schrieb:


> Der da wäre ? Brandung ?


nee dafür bin ich leider noch nicht ausgerüstet. kommt noch. so bleibt nur der forellenpuff. nicht das ultimo, aber besser als nix nach 3 tagen weinachtsfuttern


----------



## urnenmann (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nee dafür bin ich leider noch nicht ausgerüstet. kommt noch. so bleibt nur der forellenpuff. nicht das ultimo, aber besser als nix nach 3 tagen weinachtsfuttern



Ja stimmt aber das hat ja bald ein Ende mit dem futtern..... wo willste denn hin ?


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



urnenmann schrieb:


> Ja stimmt aber das hat ja bald ein Ende mit dem futtern..... wo willste denn hin ?


 
denke nach hagenow. kenne mich nicht so aus mit den tümpeln.


----------



## anbeisser (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

Moinsen !

Wenn Jemand heute von Wismar oder Nähe mit dem Kutter raus war würde mich interessieren wie das Wetter,Wellenhöhe und Drift war und wo geangelt wurde.
Schätze mal unter Land an der Klützer Winkel Küste entlang.

MfG
A.


----------



## micha_2 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

@anbeisser fährst du morgen mit?


----------



## mathei (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @anbeisser fährst du morgen mit?


 
ja er fährt mit. bitte morgen abend berichten.


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: was geht von wismar aus*

unser kaptain ( Sturmvogel II ) hat gerade abgesagt, wegen wetter. mist. schnell umgebucht auf rostock mit der kehrwieder. gutes oder schlechtes ohmen ? werde es rausfinden.


----------

